# Etui antivol pour ipod Touch 4G



## lussonus (29 Décembre 2010)

Bonjour à tous,
Est-ce que quelqu'un aurais une idée pour trouver une housse ou étui pour ipod touch 4G  et/ou iPhone qui puisse être reliée à une ceinture par un câble de manière solide ? 

Merci pour vos réponses


----------



## badmonkeyman (30 Décembre 2010)

Bonsoir, 

comment comptes-tu utiliser ton iPod touch/iPhone s'il est solidement accroché à ta ceinture ?
Difficile de décrocher lorsqu'on t'appelleou lorsque tu veux changer de musique, tu ne trouves pas ?

amicalement, 
badmonkeyman


----------

